# Why does my chi pee in my bed?



## RMR (Jun 25, 2011)

So my dog is a year and 6 months and is fully potty trained. Well recently I have had issues with her peeing in my BED!! I cant stand it any longer. I'm out of ideas and don't know what to do. I just got home to find pee in my bed again. I don't know why she's doing it either. She's not doing doing it at night. She's doing it during the day. There's always some one to let her out during the day, so she's choosing to do this. Please help me I dont know what to do anymore & this has to stop!


P.S she also sleeps with me at night.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

You have several options. No more sleeping in bed with you and keep your BR door closed through the day, or put a belly band on her when you leave her alone.

The urine odor is probably in the mattress now and I'm going to say short of replacing the mattress, you are going to have a hard time breaking the habit since it's happened more than once.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Is she spayed?


----------



## RMR (Jun 25, 2011)

NO she is not fixed. I have a feeling it might be seperation anxiety. Its only when I'm gone for the majority of the day.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Have her checked for a UTI. She is marking your bed as hers. Or something happened when you were gone that has made her leary of asking whomever is there to go outside. I would close your bedroom door when you leave, that is the simplest fix. Then make sure whomever is there to let her out actually is letting her out regularly and didn't yell or upset her, making her choose to pee inside.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg baby is doing the same I'm ready to tie her to the street light with a "free to good home" sign it's soooooo irritating argh!!!! She only does it when I'm not home!!!! My parents are here though and let her out all say while I'm gone but she still does it and sometimes won't go outside for them
She turns into a rabid animal and starts snapping at them apparently I've never witnesses that as she won't do it in front of me. I don't think in my case she's marking but she isn't spayed I'm going to get her spayed once I get some more $$$ I'm ready to wring her neck though!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I'm ready to tie her to the street light with a "free to good home" sign


just make sure that street light is in front of my house


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

jan896 said:


> just make sure that street light is in front of my house


Hahaha deal!!! I'll even mail her to ya


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

If she's marking the bed as hers, just close her off from the bedroom while you're away. You can also crate her when you can't watch her.

Gretel goes in my dining room if I leave her free to roam the house while i'm gone, so I just keep her gated off while i'm not watching her and I usually don't have a problem.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I would just crate her while your out. My three are in a large crate wen I have to pop out. My friend has a cat who is about 8 or 9 and that has started doing the same thing on my friends sons bed every time she goes out. She now locks it in the kitchen. Strange why there doing it I agree with you though sounds like separation anxiety. Hope you sort it soon


----------

